# Random  Photos  &  Thoughts



## north star

*> > > >

Some random photos:*



















*See the lifeboat on the side ?*







* < < < <*


----------



## ICE

If that's the foundation you have to wonder what it's supporting.







It looks like there was a struggle.


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

The uniform is why they were called stewardesses.


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

















*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*








*One for Jeff...*




*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

Cute as a button!




This is banned in the state of Florida.


----------



## north star

*# # # #*














*# # # #*


----------



## fatboy

This one hurts my head to look at it, the brain doesn't know how to process it.


----------



## Paul Sweet

The Eschermobile!


----------



## north star

*# # # #

Lavender colored street lights*











*Some Hand Tools*









*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

















*See the ancient images on the wall*





*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

Arizona FD fighting a fire in Mexico.


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Some good `ol boys*









*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

Mummies for sale!  Get your mummies here!  Guaranteed to last for another 2000 years!  Get your mummies here!


----------



## ICE

This one's for you fatboy.









						Incredible cakes disguised as other objects.
					

Which is your favorite?




					www.wimp.com


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*

*





*Jeff, here are some alternative fuses...*





*Because everyone needs a little help...*






*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*






*Some liquid fire...*





*Somewhere in Morocco*










*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Some help for the motorcycle riders...*




*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

Any guesses as to who is paying for this?


----------



## north star

*# # #

Some vehicles to consider*















*# # #*


----------



## ICE




----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Another one for Rembo.    Step up to some real comfort
and style on \ in a Chair Cycle.*

*

*













*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

THE BOTTOM LINE
 ______________________________________
FACE IT.*  Nobody owes you a living. What you
achieve or fail to achieve in your lifetime is directly
related to what you do or fail to do.

*No one* chooses his or her parents or childhood,
but you CAN choose your own direction.

*Everyone* has problems and obstacles to overcome,
but that too is relevant to each individual.

*Nothing is carved in stone.* You CAN change
anything in your life, if you want to badly enough.

*Excuses are for losers.* Those who take responsibility
for their actions are the real winners in life.

*Winners meet life’s challenges head on,* knowing
that there are no guarantees, and give it all they’ve
got.

*Never think it’s too early or too late to begin.*
Time plays no favorites and will pass whether you
act or not.

*Take control of your life !* *You CAN do it !*  Dare
to dream and take risks. Compete ! If you aren’t
willing to work for your goals, don’t expect others
to believe in you.

*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

What's for dinner?


----------



## ICE

I had a Pitbull named io. He had a thing for children.  No matter who it was or where we were, if you showed aggression towards a child you had to deal with io.  It only applied to girls.  Boys were on their own. The girls used to dress him in toddler clothes and ride him like a pony.  He never bit anyone but trust me,,,he scared the crap out of a few.

I had a Mastiff/Saint Bernard that wouldn't tolerate agression of any sort.  From a distance people thought that they were looking at a bear.  He would knock people down.  I could hear him running through the orchard...it sounded like a horse...on a fast turn he ripped divots.  Lousy guard dog.


----------



## north star

*# # #*
*
ICE, ...you sure do have a look of innocence there with io.
That IS io isn't it ?     
*
*# # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*


> * "what's for dinner "*


*Bacon wrapped, grilled gator !*



*
*
*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*
*


*
*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

north star said:


> *# # # #*
> 
> *Bacon wrapped, grilled gator !*
> 
> *# # # #*






That’s something only a fatboy could love.


----------



## my250r11

north star said:


> *# # # #*
> 
> *Bacon wrapped, grilled gator !*
> 
> View attachment 8998
> 
> 
> 
> *# # # #*


Everything tastes great with Bacon!!!


----------



## rktect 1

north star said:


> *# # # #*
> 
> *Bacon wrapped, grilled gator !*
> 
> View attachment 8998
> 
> 
> 
> *# # # #*


Im in.  Send me your address.


----------



## north star

*# # #*





*Add some color to your life*





*# # #*


----------



## north star

*# # #*

*One for **** my250r11 **,**  in Roswell, NM.*




*# # #*


----------



## ICE

Inspecting the top of St. Louis Arch.
					

They're not messing around dispatching the "difficult access team."




					www.wimp.com


----------



## e hilton

I dealt with their Wash DC office on a material forensics issue, they could tell some really interesting stories.


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*"Just because you can does not mean that you should !"*

*"While there are a lot of things that are possible, not all of them are beneficial !"*

*"Every single decision that you make has a consequence.   Yes, EVERY single one !"*

*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # #*

*

*













*# # #*


----------



## e hilton

That peach water tower is right next to the interstate in Gaffney.  Looks very realistic.


----------



## north star

*# # #*

*The wife bought me some new undies.*




*# # #*


----------



## e hilton

You dog!   And wearing shoes to bed … is that supposed to be sexy?


----------



## ICE




----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*What do you think ?.......Does this filter medium need replacing yet ?*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*

*

*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*





*For you motorcycle riders who want a change of pace for something else...*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*2  selfies........I've been called this and referred to as one of these so often, I thought
some self pictures would be appropriate !..........HINT:  Not a donkey, mule or a burro !*





*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*
*


*
*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*







*

*# # # #*


----------



## e hilton

are those morning glories?  at your house?


----------



## steveray

Saw this picking up lunch....Happy Fourth!


----------



## steveray

e hilton said:


> are those morning glories?  at your house?


Looks like Clematis...


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

***steveray ** **has correctly identified the purple
colored plant above.......It's clematis !.......It is a
climbing type shrub \ vine........Here are some
more pics.


*











*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*$ * $ * $
*
*** steveray **,* *...are you sure you want to be
eating from that place ?    **

$ * $ * $*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*
*




*


*Worker To Boss:  We installed the new ADA toilet.   What do
you want to do with the old toilet ?*




*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

Looks almost too fresh.  I had to turn around and go back for this picture.


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*

*

*# # # #*


----------



## jar546

north star said:


> *# # # #*
> 
> *
> View attachment 9117
> *
> 
> *# # # #*


Very colorful


----------



## my250r11

north star said:


> *# # # #*
> 
> *
> View attachment 9117
> *
> 
> *# # # #*


I may have been in Roswell too long, but the smoke in the upper middle of the picture kinda looks like an alien head?!


----------



## north star

*# # # #*
*


*
*# # # #*


----------



## Pcinspector1

north star said:


> *# # # #*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9111
> 
> 
> *# # # #*


NS,
"That's why that backyard burger tasted like crap!"


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*The pic. is of the Pamir.........The last [ recorded ] commercial
cargo sailing ship..........It sank in a hurricane off the coast of
the Azores in 1957.    *
*


			The beautiful Pamir: The world’s last commercial sailing ship
		

*



*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*

*

* # # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*


*
*# # # #*


----------



## Emmamaaz

ICE said:


> If that's the foundation you have to wonder what it's supporting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there wa





ICE said:


> If that's the foundation you have to wonder what it's supporting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there was a struggle.
> 
> View attachment 8793


What is this?


----------



## Emmamaaz

north star said:


> *# # # #*
> 
> *
> View attachment 9143
> *
> 
> *# # # #*


Yep.....


----------



## north star

*# # # #*













*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Pics. are from the crash site of the Lynyrd Skynyrd Band
in Magnolia, MS, Oct. 20, 1977.*

*

*





*








						Magnolia, MS - Lynyrd Skynyrd Crash Site Monument
					

Visit reports, news, maps, directions and info on Lynyrd Skynyrd Crash Site Monument in Magnolia, Mississippi.



					www.roadsideamerica.com
				



*
*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Twins*

*

*

*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Bubba, the mortician.*

*A man who just died is delivered to a Florida mortuary wearing an*
*expensive, expertly tailored black suit.   Bubba the mortician asks
the deceased's wife how she would like the body dressed.  He
points out that the man does look very good in the black suit he*
*is already wearing.* 

*The widow however, says that she always thought her husband
looked his best in blue, and that she wants him in a blue suit.   She
gives Bubba a blank check and says, "I don't care what it costs, but
please have my husband in a blue suit for the viewing."         

The woman returns the next day for the viewing.  To her delight
she finds her husband dressed in a gorgeous blue suit with a subtle
chalk stripe;  the suit fits him perfectly.   She says to Bubba, "Whatever
the cost, I'm very satisfied.  You did an excellent job and I'm very
grateful.  How much did you spend?" To her astonishment, Bubba
presents her with the blank check.   "Dere's no charge," he says.

"No, really, I must pay you for the cost of that exquisite blue suit !"
she says.   "Honestly, ma'am," Bubba says, "it didn't cost me a ting.
You see, a deceased gentleman of about your husband's size was
brought in shortly after you left yesterday, and he was wearing an
attractive blue suit.  I asked his missus if she minded him going to
his grave wearing a black suit instead, and she said it made no
difference as long as he looked nice."   **"So, I just switched the heads."*

*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*

*





*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*






*Canine Airlines Flight 1647 now arriving at Gate 37.*
*

*
*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*2  beetles*

*

*






*# # # #*


----------



## mtlogcabin

You did not include the other 4


----------



## north star

*# # # #




" You did not include the other 4 "

Click to expand...

Thank you for your submittal !......The Fab Four is a different spelling.

# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*One for ICE !......There are a lot of solar panels on this particular roof.*





*One for Rembo !.....Since he "may" be considering swapping his
2 wheeler for a trike !*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*"We raise ourselves by lifting others."
                -- Author unknown --


"You may look the other way, but you can never
again say that you did not know !"
                -- William Wilberforce --*

*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*












*# # # #*


----------



## north star

* # # # # #*








*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*



















*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*


*>

The teacher gave her fifth grade class an assignment:*
*Get their parents to tell them a story with a moral at the end of it.
The next day the kids came back and one by one began to tell their stories.
"Johnny, do you have a story to share?" "Yes, ma'am, my daddy told a story
about my Aunt Carol.........Aunt Carol was a pilot in Desert Storm and her
plane got hit.........She had to bail out over enemy territory and all she had
was a flask of whiskey, a pistol and a survival knife........She drank the whiskey
on the way down so it wouldn't fall into enemy hands and then her parachute
landed right in the middle of twenty enemy troops........She shot fifteen of
them with the gun until she ran out of bullets, killed four more with the knife,
'til the blade broke and then she killed the last one with her bare hands."
"Good heavens," said the horrified teacher, "what kind of moral did your
daddy teach you from that horrible story ?".........**"Stay the heck away from
Aunt Carol when she's been drinking."

<*



*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*












*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

Here's one for ** mtlogcabin **    Another beetle !*




*# # # #*


----------



## mtlogcabin

They are destructive little guys killing millions of trees everywhere they go


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Here's another one for **** mtlogcabin **.**   A picture of the original Beatles.*




*# # # *


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Here's one for **** ICE **.** 
This could be what a contractor looks like after one of ICE's inspections.*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*





*What did you say that you were cooking on the grill ?*








*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

Remember the ship that got stuck in the Suez Canal
in March 2021, ...the Ever Given ?...........This photo is
the damage done to that ship when it ran aground.*




*The ship owner plans to cut the damaged part away and install a new
Lower Section.

# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*












*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*Nightfall comes** to Western Europe*

















*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*












*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

"The world is a dangerous place to live; not because of
the people who are evil, but because of the people who
don't do anything about it".        -- Albert Einstein

"You're still young and useful at any age as long as you
are actively planning for tomorrow".     -- Dr. Charles Stanley

"Growth is the process of responding positively to
change". -- Paul Harvey

# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*















*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

The 3 Stooges visit Yellowstone National Park in **1969.*
*From L to R:  Louis Feinberg ( Larry ), ...Jerome Lester Horwitz ( Curley )
& Moses Horwitz ( Moe ).*






*This was a warehouse fire in South Africa.......Apparently the fire hydrants
were not maintained.*









*# # # #*


----------



## tbz

north star said:


> View attachment 9548
> 
> 
> *# # # #*


Nice Citroen CX

Prefer the 69-72 DS's Convertibles myself...


----------



## north star

*# # # #

2 large salt water crocodiles in the Northern Territories of Australia.
This first one is referred to as Dominator.*






*This one is referred to as Brutus.
Notice that his front right leg has been bitten off.
The story is that he had a run-in with a shark.*





*For more info, here's a Link:*
*








						Giant Crocodile Known As 'The Dominator' Spotted In The Northern Territory Of Australia
					

The monster's back in town!




					ozzyman.com
				




# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

Lot's of sheep feeding ( in Israel ).*





*How many of you have been to the pyramids in Egypt ?........Ever wonder what it
looks like from the very top ?..........This image is the view of the largest pyramid
taken from above.*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*This dress was made from actual leaves.*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

The Lotus Temple in Delhi, India.*






*How's the view up there ?*









*This particular winter in Russia was so harsh that the polar bears were
starving and accepted handouts from humans.*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

This kitty became full and needed a nap after a meal.*





*Driving over to the closest gas station.*








*# # # #*


----------



## Paul Sweet

Must take some careful maneuvering to keep the chopper blades from cutting the hoses.


----------



## north star

*# # # #

A Can Choir*













*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

















*# # # #*


----------



## Msradell

I've seen several of the press "station wagon" Corvettes around on various websites including "Barn Finds", I actually believe there was a manufacturer who was selling kits for them for a while. The four-door Vet looks a little strange but so do the four-door Porsche's they are selling leave days.


----------



## north star

*# # # #*






*An artic fox after a marmot.......The marmot did not survive* !





*Harvesting salt in Vietnam*






*Dutch tulip fields ready for harvest.*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

How many toes does this cat have ?..........NOTE:  This was not an altered photo.*



















*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #

Heeeeeeeeeere's Johnny !.......A young Johnny Carson at his
home in Norfolk, Nebraska ( circa 1940's ).*




*# # # #*


----------



## TheCommish




----------



## north star

*# # # #*





*An early version of a snow plow.*





*Charlie Chaplin meets with Helen Keller ( circa 1919 ).*





*Laurel and Hardy late in their careers.*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*One for Rembo !*





*Frank Zappa, his parents & their cat..........I think that they like the color purple.*




*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*















*A view from the top of one of the towers of the Golden Gate Bridge.*




*# # # #*


----------



## ICE

Drone video of a large rock's path of destruction.
					

A drone records the aftermath of a large rock's path of destruction when it dislodged from a nearby mountain in South Tyrol, Italy.




					www.wimp.com


----------



## Msradell

I bet the sound of it when that happened was ridiculously loud and scary for anyone in the home!


----------



## ICE

On the road to Whitewater Preserve


----------



## ICE

Msradell said:


> I bet the sound of it when that happened was ridiculously loud and scary for anyone in the home!







Look at the rock that came down sometime in the past.


----------



## Msradell

I think I'd be moving!


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*"Say Mack, can you check the air pressure in my tire ?"*













*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*












*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

*This Sunbird wanted to cool off a bit in this banana flower petal.
The petal contained water from a recent rain event.*












*# # # #*


----------



## north star

*# # # #*




*








						This Man Claimed To Be 137-Years-Old — Here's What The Evidence Says
					

The Star Tribune said he remembered the War of 1812, reporting he often boasted that he'd participated in the war.




					allthatsinteresting.com
				




# # # #*


----------



## Joe.B




----------



## ICE

Bet that hurt.


----------



## north star

*# # # #

A full grown African lion, weighing in around 750 - 800 lbs.






The Golden Bridge in Da Nang





An Indian Flying Fox with her baby clinging to her.









# # # #*


----------

